# anavar only cycle



## TazMaz (Oct 25, 2012)

*hi experts, i've been exploring for a while now what to take to improve my bodyshape and strength i cam through ANAVAR ! i've done an extensive research about and read about side effects PCT etc... 

i have so many un answered questions first of all here are my stats:

1) Age 35
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat  90 Kg. bf 22%
3) Years of Consistant Training experience  i have been working out since i was 16 but consistantly for theh past 1.5 year 
4) Previous Cycle experience 0 no cycles
**6) Cycle Goals cutting and gain some quality muscles

a few things to consider before the questions 

I hate pining well when i am sick i avoid Injection as much as possible!
i dont want to build a massive body i just want a quality shaped well formed muscles
my Lipo is very very important  and i dont want to risk it at all
i am not into cycles steroids never had them before and this one (if i go through it ) is  the first !!!
please dont answer me with anavar for girls take anavar if have a vagina etc... i am new to this stuff and i dont want to get huge!










I dont mind the anavar price as long as it is safe and no without are involved injections !!!













the questions:
 what is the best dosage? i've seen allot of conflicting answers!
shall i stop the cycle after 6 weeks or i can go up to 8 weeks
what should i take to protect my lipo
what should i expect of anavar only cycle for a beginner
what you recommend as PCT if required (please note that i like to play it safe)
if i want to repeate the cycle how long should space in time ( i know 1/2 the priod you where one ??)
is that a safe bit??
thanks for your help in advance




 *


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 25, 2012)

just eat correctly bro.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 25, 2012)

If you're going to troll please try to make it a little more believable.  Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 25, 2012)

22% bf and you want to run a anavar only cycle?  Anavar or any other anabolic is not for you.  And what happened to "#5"?  Ugh..





/V


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 25, 2012)

TazMaz said:


> *hi experts, i've been exploring for a while now what to take to improve my bodyshape and strength i cam through ANAVAR ! i've done an extensive research about and read about side effects PCT etc...
> 
> i have so many un answered questions first of all here are my stats:
> 
> ...


*

**

*Negged...................


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 26, 2012)

22% you don't know how to eat or workout or both!  You need to be low bf to notice any gains especially Var


----------



## TazMaz (Oct 26, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> just eat correctly bro.




many thanks for the advice bro i will i was trying to find something to boost my gains and help in shredding.


any way maybe AAS are not for me but i still would appreciate your answers bros 

Please experts dont be mean in your answer i am just trying to get my head around it and figure out if this is somthing that i will do or just forget about and keep going natural


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2012)

Come back here after you have trained for a few years and learned how to diet.  You are going to be bitten with your remarks by other members....we have a thread called first cycle and PCT.  I suggest reading it along with all the other stickies.  Click here ----> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html




/V

(and please read the board rules about asking for AAS advice)


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 26, 2012)

everyone here will tell you to just get over your unfounded fear of injections and use testosterone, also your 22% bodyfat, you clearly need to work on diet and cardio more than anything


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 27, 2012)

are you sure you are 22% and now les? i dont think you are 22%! Maybe post pics and we can see if you are over 20%!


----------



## TazMaz (Oct 28, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> are you sure you are 22% and now les? i dont think you are 22%! Maybe post pics and we can see if you are over 20%!




well i'd never had a proper fat ratio calculation it might be much less the way i've estimated that is using an online calculator! any way i was alywas been suspecious about this 
.

I did a scale test i mean the electronic scale test and i dont think this one is accurate 2. never did the fat caliber  thingy !!.

but i know for a fact that i am well built with a very well defined body and i am not flappy nor chuppy at all !!! propably i am much lower on fat and i dont know how to calculate it and a open of good advice on how to calculate it precisely.

for injection mate i do have a phobia of injection  i hate them.

i will try to upload a couple photos now


----------



## rage racing (Oct 28, 2012)

You dont need Avavar....you need a razor bro....lol. Anavar only cycles are for girls.


----------



## baseautos (Oct 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^ hahahahahahaha


----------

